# Elliotts live events



## MrKah (Jul 12, 2008)

SO there is another Elliott's live event coming up (i believe its ESC elliotts summer celebration) its aug 9-10 (yes a week after Fau)

and i should be there hanging out all cool and what not with Redic Nomad

just curious to know if anyones gonna be hitting it up ! i mean like, if your in the Orlando area just fucking come on down and party it up !


https://ele.furryhost.com/ - here's a link to the site if your interested 

GIVE SOME SHOUT OUTS IF YOUR GOING YO!


----------



## JustAnotherFur (Jul 13, 2008)

Is this a convention? Is there information about it?


----------



## Redic-nomad (Jul 13, 2008)

IMMA GOING KAH! gotta get away from our blowing feilds of snow and permafrost.  Had alot of fun when i went a few mounth ago nd met alot of poeple in person for the Frist time. also its in a really nice place ( cuase im sucker for the palms ) XD


----------



## Rrruff (Jul 16, 2008)

Question: "Is this a  convention?"

Answer: Nope. Just a big party. It has a lot of the convention stuff, but also doesn't have things conventions have: like fees and some of the stupid programming no one ever goes to anyways.

The last one had a private party at a water park and this one has another private party at Wet 'n Wild, so that should be a blast.

There's a $10.00 fee that includes all of the above; however, with that $10.00, you get a $10.00 coupon to spend in the dealer's room. So, essentially, it's all free (and last party there were a lot of cool things in the dealer's room so it's definitely worth it).

Also - This was the first furry event I did IRL - was a big step for me and I recommend this kind of party/event for old-timers and people who are brandnew to the fandom. You'll meet a lot of nice people and have fun. Can't lose.


----------



## VinnyV (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll be there...the past few I've been to had a collection of cool people and a more laid-back atmosphere compared to other cons. Also, Orlando > Pittsburgh.

And it's free, mostly. How can you say no to that?


----------



## Rayne (Jul 17, 2008)

If I weren't set to be out of state on a family vacation during that weekend, I'd more than likely be going. Sort of a shame, really. Only a few hours drive away and pretty damn cheap to boot. It looks like there's another one in early October, though, so I'll try and go to that one depending on how my school schedule turns out.


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 18, 2008)

I want to go, but I'm not sure how to get a table. >_o


----------



## majortom (Jul 19, 2008)

Undying Song said:


> I want to go, but I'm not sure how to get a table. >_o



I would check here.


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you, but I already sent a request through that e-mail and I have yet to receive a reply.

I'll just have to try again, I suppose.


----------



## majortom (Jul 19, 2008)

Undying Song said:


> Thank you, but I already sent a request through that e-mail and I have yet to receive a reply.



You sent a message to that address already? Are you sure? I am pretty sure that was just posted yesterday (based on its timestamp).


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 19, 2008)

My bad. If that address was indeed posted just yesterday, then my e-mail was not sent to that particular address. (that would be impossible, I imagine)

However, I did send an e-mail a bit ago to an address provided to me from that site. I believe I got one response (if I remember correctly), replied to that, but then I never received a reply after that. It could be that my message never made it in the first place.. As that has happened to me with Gmail before.

As previously mentioned, I should just try again, I think.


----------



## felineg (Jul 21, 2008)

Please do  would  be  excellent  to see you their. 



Grind


----------



## felineg (Jul 21, 2008)

well you should  plan  for may as  well that s   a bit  off  so you can plan to be  at that one.

Grind


----------



## Kano (Jul 22, 2008)

I only live an hour and a half away from Orlando, so I might be going ^^ I don't think my fursuit will be finished by then though.


----------



## Tracken (Jul 29, 2008)

I am totally going to hit up ESG. I've been having a blast at the last bunch of parties and I expect to have a great time at this one as well. If I wasn't so swamped I would totally enter the art contest too. They've been giving Intuos 3 tablets as the grand prize for the art contest.

The price is right too. I think it's one of the most inexpensive furry events out there. I mean, it costs like $10 to register, then they hand you a $10 coupon to spend on art in the dealers room. So essentially it is free, and they just want you to go buy art.

Seriously, you can not go wrong with these events.


----------



## JMHorse (Jul 29, 2008)

I made the trip from Australia with a couple of other locals to attend this year's Spring Gathering.  Words can't describe how much fun it was.


----------



## ArmandNoUsagi (Jul 29, 2008)

I have been to every Elliot event since they started and I have to say that they kick ass.  At the last one they had so many systems and games set up in the arcade including an old school Off Road arcade cabinet.  The Artist Alley was full of some amazing art and artists.  They has a movie theater set up in one room playing movies all day and of course the people.  You cant forget the amazing people who go to and put on the events for us.


----------



## majortom (Aug 3, 2008)

Undying Song said:


> As previously mentioned, I should just try again, I think.



Did you decide to go?


----------



## Kano (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok, I definately DON'T have enough saved up for gas/dealer's room/a hotel for the night so I'll probably go to the fall event ^^


----------



## Tracken (Aug 5, 2008)

Kano said:


> Ok, I definately DON'T have enough saved up for gas/dealer's room/a hotel for the night so I'll probably go to the fall event ^^



That's too bad, the fall and winter events are apparently going to be a lot smaller than the the spring and summer events (i.e. not at a hotel, no water park, and one day as opposed to 3 day Spring and 2 day Summer). But the fall and winter ones are still really fun though.


----------



## Kano (Aug 5, 2008)

Tracken said:


> That's too bad, the fall and winter events are apparently going to be a lot smaller than the the spring and summer events (i.e. not at a hotel, no water park, and one day as opposed to 3 day Spring and 2 day Summer). But the fall and winter ones are still really fun though.


 
Awww, oh well, at least I have the next ones to look forward to :3


----------



## majortom (Aug 8, 2008)

Kano said:


> Awww, oh well, at least I have the next ones to look forward to :3



I will be at the next one, so I hope to see you there. Really looking forward to this weekend. I love water parks and free water parks are even better.


----------



## shine (Aug 13, 2008)

i was there!

it was fun :3  the ELE events kick ass, the minions are like the best ever.


----------



## majortom (Aug 13, 2008)

shine said:


> i was there!



I saw you there. 



> it was fun :3  the ELE events kick ass, the minions are like the best ever.



It was cool getting to see you in person!

Hope to get to spend more time with you at the next one.


----------



## padunk (Aug 27, 2008)

Elliot's Summer Celebration was a breathe of freash air from my hectic schedule of school + work. I meet some Orlandian furs that I hadn't seen in ages and made new friends! I really enjoyed the Wet n' Wild, expecially starting that wet furry pile in the Lazy River. Hilariosity at its finest. I'm definately considering going to the Fall Celebraction in October. But that could conflict with Furloween with $ and time = $.


----------



## badger_c (Aug 28, 2008)

I made it from down under to the Summer 07 and Winter 08 parties, got roped into being a Serf... Absolutely LOVED it!!!  Deffinitely plan on lending a paw or two for the next parties


----------

